# Frank Underwoods combination pork rub



## four20 (Jan 28, 2016)

This is a simple Gaffney South Carolina recipe passed onto us by Frank Underwood.

28 oz canned or fresh peach halves puréed, 28 oz spicy brown mustard.

If using fresh peaches add a 4 oz water or apple juice

Combine and rub pork liberally

Dry

2 cup white sugar

1 cup brown sugar

2 cup salt

3 packets of onion soup dry mix

4 oz paprika

2 tablespoon rubbed sage

Give a good coating on pork after the peach mustard mixture

Smoke low and slow


----------



## 3montes (Jan 29, 2016)

Sounds interesting. First of all who is Frank Underwood? 28ounces of mustard? That's a lot of mustard! Are you using the peaches/mustard as a slather are you using this on loins, roasts, chops? I like the ingredients.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2016)

I agree, it sounds interesting.

Al


----------



## pabstman80 (Jan 29, 2016)

I think I might have to play with this one. Sounds good.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 29, 2016)

I would rather try Freddy Hayes' recipes (Frank's rib expert friend). :-)


----------



## four20 (Jan 29, 2016)

Freddy closed so now frank uses his recipe to smoke on the white house lawn. I use this on butts and shoulders as it gives a good thick bark. I need to edit my post as its 28 oz of canned peaches to 28 oz  mustard.

This recipe coats around 50 lb of meat. Be careful tho as you may not buy honey mustard any more. My wife uses this to dip finished wings and chicken fingers in.

I currently have 38 lb of butts running and preparing to smoke another 40 lb of chicken for a dinner tomorrow.


----------

